# Springfest 09  Hillsborough, NC practice comp



## Finney (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey grumpy... shoot me an email or PM with specifics.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 26, 2009)

I wish I could make that contest.  Thats the same weekend as our cooking class.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 7, 2009)




----------

